# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  چگونگی اتصال به دیتابیس SQLSERVER

## ahmad_rabie

دوستان سلام
من یک مشکل اساسی دارم که با جزئیات براتون توضیح می دهم :
1- سیستم عامل من ویندوز XP با Service pack 1 می باشد .
2- یک SQLServer 2000 همراه با Service pack 3 نصب کرده ام .
3- مد تعیین اعتبار را authentication windows گذاشته ام .
4- یک کاربر در قسمت Management نعریف کردم و مجوز دسترسی به همه پایگاه های داده و تمام جداول مربوط به این پایگاه های داده را به او داده ام .
با توجه به مطالب بالا تا وقتی که توی Enterprise manager کار می کنم هیچ مشکلی ندارم . حتی وقتی که System DSN تعریف می کنم مشکلی ندارم ( به شرط آنکه مد تعیین اعتبار را همون authentication windows تعریف کنم )ولی وقتی که می خواهم با هر کدام از این سه استریتگ که می خواهم وصل بشم ایراد می گیره :
<span dir=ltr>strConn13="Driver={SQL Server};Server=local;Database=hospitaldb;UID=admin  ;pwd=admin;"
strConn13="Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Persist Security Info=False;User ID=admin;Initial Catalog=hospitaldb;Data Source=local" 
strConn13 = "DRIVER={SQL Server};SERVER=ahmad;Trusted_connection=yes;DATABA  SE=hospitaldb;"</span>
مشکلی هم که به اون بر خوردم اینه :
<span dir=ltr>Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers (0x80040E4D)
[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]Login failed for user 'AHMAD\IUSR_AHMAD'</span>
البته متناسب با هر کدوم از این استرینگ ها یک پیغام متفاوت می ده ولی همه آنها در مجموع Login failed میدهند .
اگر ممکنه مشکل من رو حل کنید . در ضمن اگر برای من چگونگی اتصال به DSN از طریق ASP رو هم بگید ممکنه مشکلم حل بشه .
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## ahmad_rabie

دوستان سلام
من احمد ربیعی هستم که این سئوال را مطرح کرده ام .
لازم است نکاتی دیگر به این سئوال اضافه نمایم :
1- من یک DSN تعریف کرده ام که وقتی روی دکمه test connection کلیک می کنم درست کار می کند و پیام successful می زند ولی وقتی از همین dsn به صورت DSN=DSNNAME.dsn وصل می شم ایراد می گیره همون ایراد قبلی را هم میگیره که access denide
اما توی کتاب آموزش SQL server در 21 روز انتشارات نص این مطلب را خواندم ولی معنی اون رو نفهمیدم لطفا این رو هم برایم مشخص کنید که یعنی چه ؟
نقل قول از کتاب :
ممکن است با دیالوگ (sql server does not exist or access denied) زمانی مواجه شوید که می خواهید از اعتبارات sql server استفاده نمایید . در این حالت سرور پیش دهنده هیچ چیز بجز مود تایید اعتبار ویندوز (integrated security ) را پشتیبانی نمی کند لذا مجددا به دیالوگ ورود به سیستم بروید و مود را به تایید اعتبار NT تغییر دهید .
مطلبی که در بالا خواندید در مورد اتصال به برنامه Query analizer بود ولی این ایراد دقیقا همون مشکلی است که من هم در ASP دارم لذا لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید که چکار کنم .
با تشکر .

----------


## drwatson

سلام
دوستان این سوال خیلی خیلیییییی وقته که بیجوابه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
منم تو گوگل سرچ میکردم دیدمش
 منم الان همین مشکلو دارم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## emilvr

من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم. کاشکی یه نفر پیدا بشه و یه کمکی بکنه، از سال 2004 بی پاسخ باقی مونده

----------


## hamid59022

سلام الان سال 2013 است جواب نصب اس كيو ال با نام default است نه sa بدهيم نه هيچ نام ديگر اسم ديفالت را انتخاب كن و ازش لذت ببر - جواب را بعد از ده بار نصب اس كيو ال و ويژوال و ويندوز الان پيدا كردم كه براي من خيلي با ارزش بود  :قهقهه:  :کف کرده!:

----------

